# Cleaning Shoes



## doomster (Apr 2, 2012)

The Shiptars in Kumanovo still practice cleaning shoes on the street, Kumanovo 2007, Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice photo. Lots going on.


----------



## doomster (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you both.


----------



## sektabrand (Apr 5, 2012)

I think also it's a good pic. Just would love to quickly sit down and bit to the left maybe and then take a shot - that the guy's head is in front of a tree and two people behind get more into background. just my 2c.


----------



## doomster (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok, thank you.


----------

